# #3(11) late train outcome



## guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone know what happenned to the SWC #3(11) on arrival to LAX? Did it miss the connection to #14? If so what did the passengers do?


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 15, 2016)

They probably put the passengers on the bus to Bakersfield for San Joaquin 703, which would've gotten to SAC in time to meet 14 (with a bus connection for EMY/SFC). Anyone going to the coastal stops would probably have been put on 785 and its northward bus.


----------



## guest (Feb 15, 2016)

I appreciate the reply - but does anyone have more than "probably"?


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 15, 2016)

It definitely missed the connection, the Starlight left on time at 10:10 am, and the SWC did not get to LA until 2:21 pm per ASMAD.

With that said, standard operating procedure when the SWC misses the connection is what Train2104 described, so that it is probably what happened.


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 15, 2016)

I was on a 4 hour late SWC last August. Per the announcements prior to arrival at LAUS, some passengers were put on the Next Pacific Surfliner as far north as SLO. For those going further, Salinas, etc. bus I believe from Santa Barbara or SLO. For those going even further, bus to Bakersfield then a San Joaquin train to Sacramento to catch the Coast Starlight. The only way you will get an answer better than "probably" is to talk to someone who was actually there and making a connection.


----------

